# Salter ???



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

For you guys that do small lots, such as banks, do any of you use tail gate spreaders. Ive been looking for a salter for my 250 but its a short bed, I would just buy new V box snow ex but im not making a whole lot off these 4 banks that I just picked up. I will need atleast 2.5 yards of salt each time. Just looking for some in put not an argument, If needed I do havea guy that will salt for me.

1st Lot is 26059sqft
2nd is 7760
3rd is 59,291
4th is unknown, but ist pretty small, maybe 5k to 7k


----------



## RRobbe (Oct 1, 2009)

I salt 3 banks and two medical facilities with a snow-way 9 cube tailgate spreader and it works great. I dont need a bigger spreader for these. I have been doing this for about 5 years and have no plans of changing like I said it works great for me.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

fireboy6413;1107933 said:


> For you guys that do small lots, such as banks, do any of you use tail gate spreaders. Ive been looking for a salter for my 250 but its a short bed, I would just buy new V box snow ex but im not making a whole lot off these 4 banks that I just picked up. I will need atleast 2.5 yards of salt each time. Just looking for some in put not an argument, If needed I do havea guy that will salt for me.
> 
> 1st Lot is 26059sqft
> 2nd is 7760
> ...


Mike there are more than one company that makes Vboxs for short box trucks. If you need 2.5 tons per event you need something larger than a tailgate spreader. Maybe a used snowex 6000 but have a extra controller on hand. I had one for 3 three years and built a dolly so I could take it in out of my truck by strapping the dolly to the rear bumper and then sliding the vbox off by hand on the dolly. The dolly was built the same height as the bed of the truck. The cost of salt in bags to total 2.5 tons of salt is 2.5 pallets around here that is going to cost you $450.00 where 2.5 tons of bulk at a retail price is around $212.00 in my neck of the woods.

Good Luck Mike


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

The snowex is what I have been wanting to get, but I cant find one used, and spending 4500 on a new one just doesn't seem reasonable for these accounts, In total I have approx 100,1100 sqft, if I do 800lbs per acre that means I need around 1 ton of salt, which will cover 2.29 acres.RRobe how many sqft do you salt, what do you use, bagged or do you load your bed up and shovel it in. flykelly, im thinking if I load the bulk in my bed, I can always use what ever if any is left over on my res,


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

Shoot didint realize I posted this here, some one move thread to ice managment


----------



## RRobbe (Oct 1, 2009)

I use bags and I do about 30 bags per event. My salter holds about 7 bags at a time. However I also dont have a loader and am not big enough to have one. So if you have a laoder that would change your thinking also.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

fireboy6413;1108334 said:


> The snowex is what I have been wanting to get, but I cant find one used, and spending 4500 on a new one just doesn't seem reasonable for these accounts, In total I have approx 100,1100 sqft, if I do 800lbs per acre that means I need around 1 ton of salt, which will cover 2.29 acres.RRobe how many sqft do you salt, what do you use, bagged or do you load your bed up and shovel it in. flykelly, im thinking if I load the bulk in my bed, I can always use what ever if any is left over on my res,


Plenty of use Snowex out, look on ebay, craigslist and the for sale section here. I drove to Chicago to get my used snowex, paid $2500.00 so it was worth the 10 hours round trip to buy it.

Regards Mike


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

My man ive been looking, I cant seem to find one, if you here of one let me know asap. In the eman time ill keep looking.


----------



## DaytonBioLawns (May 20, 2010)

Get a dump insert/spreader combo. It runs a lil more money but you can work it all year round. The dump inserts are in the 2K range and the spreaders are in the 3K range. I've got a 2010 F250 thats getting a box/headache rack and short bed insert being put in. I think it was $2300 for the insert and $3000 for the spreader. I can haul a lot with it...not quite sure what the capacity is yet though....maybe someone else knows.... Probably as much as your truck can hold in it (they make sides and tarp system for it).

I will NEVER ever go back to using anything but dump insert/spreader combo's on my 3/4 ton and 1 ton trucks. My half tons get full size tailgate salters and dumps get the V box insert up to 5500 sized medium duties and anything larger gets an under tail gate for me.

Go to my thread "how many ways to load salt" I think to see some of my economical suggestions on how you can load V's or the Dump inserts. I make a much better margin off of my old customers now that I use one ton bags.... and I win more bids I didn't previously because I can do salt for less.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

DaytonBioLawns;1108460 said:


> Get a dump insert/spreader combo. It runs a lil more money but you can work it all year round. The dump inserts are in the 2K range and the spreaders are in the 3K range. I've got a 2010 F250 thats getting a box/headache rack and short bed insert being put in. I think it was $2300 for the insert and $3000 for the spreader. I can haul a lot with it...not quite sure what the capacity is yet though....maybe someone else knows.... Probably as much as your truck can hold in it (they make sides and tarp system for it).
> 
> I will NEVER ever go back to using anything but dump insert/spreader combo's on my 3/4 ton and 1 ton trucks. My half tons get full size tailgate salters and dumps get the V box insert up to 5500 sized medium duties and anything larger gets an under tail gate for me.
> 
> Go to my thread "how many ways to load salt" I think to see some of my economical suggestions on how you can load V's or the Dump inserts. I make a much better margin off of my old customers now that I use one ton bags.... and I win more bids I didn't previously because I can do salt for less.


I do have to agree with you, snowex was my first, the last three years have been a downeaster dump insert with a downeaster salter for it. The best 5K i ever spent.

Regards Mike


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

DaytonBioLawns;1108460 said:


> Get a dump insert/spreader combo. It runs a lil more money but you can work it all year round. The dump inserts are in the 2K range and the spreaders are in the 3K range. I've got a 2010 F250 thats getting a box/headache rack and short bed insert being put in. I think it was $2300 for the insert and $3000 for the spreader. I can haul a lot with it...not quite sure what the capacity is yet though....maybe someone else knows.... Probably as much as your truck can hold in it (they make sides and tarp system for it).
> 
> I will NEVER ever go back to using anything but dump insert/spreader combo's on my 3/4 ton and 1 ton trucks. My half tons get full size tailgate salters and dumps get the V box insert up to 5500 sized medium duties and anything larger gets an under tail gate for me.
> 
> Go to my thread "how many ways to load salt" I think to see some of my economical suggestions on how you can load V's or the Dump inserts. I make a much better margin off of my old customers now that I use one ton bags.... and I win more bids I didn't previously because I can do salt for less.


He is saying he doe's not have that kind of money........

What about a Tailgate you can run bulk through....Such as a Buyers TGS07...Snow-Ex SP1575 or a Speedcaster 2...That way you get the price advantage of Bulk and you dont have to lay out alot of money to get the salter...

Alot more work than a V-Box...But cheaper start-up costs....


----------



## DaytonBioLawns (May 20, 2010)

Matson Snow;1108505 said:


> He is saying he doe's not have that kind of money........
> 
> What about a Tailgate you can run bulk through....Such as a Buyers TGS07...Snow-Ex SP1575 or a Speedcaster 2...That way you get the price advantage of Bulk and you dont have to lay out alot of money to get the salter...
> 
> Alot more work than a V-Box...But cheaper start-up costs....


If he can't afford it he needs to be very careful right now in the industry because he is at a point where he is frail and the economy has caused every joe schmoe to get a plow and mower.

On that note... I'd recommend the buyers TGS07. Buyers makes quality products for less. They are made in Mentor, OH too! That is what I just bought for my 1500. Bulk is never cheaper once you have to handle it. Just find competitive bagged pricing....and then you can get "concrete sand" and cut it....3 parts treated rock salt to 1 part sand is what we use. It makes it cheaper and it gives good traction...all the while still melting product. Use it for a year and put money into getting a bigger, better setup....Then I would recommend the insert...


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

No one said I cant afford it, My point is I am not spending the money for new when I can have some one do the accounts for me, If I can find used then ill do them myself if not my buddy salts them. Read the post.


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

Also ive been plowing for 6 years, resedential, however did help a few guys out for the past 3 on commercial


----------



## DaytonBioLawns (May 20, 2010)

fireboy6413;1108740 said:


> No one said I cant afford it, My point is I am not spending the money for new when I can have some one do the accounts for me, If I can find used then ill do them myself if not my buddy salts them. Read the post.


Matson snow said you couldn't! I wasn't trying to say you couldn't... or never did snow. I was just replying to what ^ that dude said about my advice.

I do have some that may help you before you get bitten.... Been there done it! It is > Never, never ever let anyone do part of your job for you because they will take the whole job; buddy or not. I would highly recommend not letting a buddy salt for you (I don't know if you mentioned it but someone did). He may salt this year, take that money, and invest it in taking your whole business next year. I had a "buddy" who "helped" me...I lost quite a few accounts. You are either boss, general contractor, or sub/employee for someone. Never let anyone have a piece in this industry because they will take the cake!

 I fixed that problem! it didn't involve any tools either. I just did a good old fashioned firing and did salt in house... no ifs ands or buts!

Good luck out there this year. Stay safe.
Gregg


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks Gregg, thats is some excellent and wise advice, now to think about it, work is scarce now, id rather shovel the salt in a tailgate spreader then have some one else salt for me. Never thought about that. Thanks alot


----------



## pvtben121 (Aug 22, 2010)

*salter*

sounds like a 1.5 cu yd vbox should be plenty if all the parking lots are 1 cu yds


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

I have run bulk through my snow ex 1075 for the last 3 years. We run bulk if we are close to the shop and bagged once i get out on my route, holds a lot of product too.


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

I may have found a used snowex 8000, any body know anything about it, snowex says its been discontinued for about 4 years, the only diff is the auger does not run all the way up the hopper.


----------



## snowtech (Sep 18, 2010)

fireboy, i think the 8000 is one of the ones we run that i hate. If its the one where it looks like a slide on the inside i would stay away from it. because even with the vibrator if the salt is not primo and dry we have had problems with the salt not wanting to slide down. deff get one with the center auger if you can. 

now back to your original question a tailgate or a bed salter. my first salter was a tailgate and i loved it, even though it would only hold 300# it beat pushing my fert spreader around. but the problem i ran into was that by the next year i added so many more salt accounts i was loosing a ton of money by buying bags and waisting prime plow time by getting out of the truck to fill the darn hopper. so i made the switch to a slide in v box. thats where the hated 8000 comes into the story. we had 2 of them and a little 3000, but now we have started switching them to the ss elec salt dogg with the chain drive on the bottom. its awesome way better than any snow ex i have ever owned. many people have had problems with the controlers but ours has been fine (which is more than i can say for my snow ex controllers) 

so long story short if it were me i would either get the elec stainless steel salt dogg with the chain drive or push spread the few accounts you have this year and save up for a good v box for next year. you will save time and money with a good v box.

good luck and as always its just one guys opinion


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*my two cents worth*

You can easily do 100k square feet with a tailgate spreader. A lot of good advice has been given but some of the best was Greg. Don't give the good stuff away. The most profitable money of this service is made in the ice melter.

SnowEx 1875 will do bag or bulk very well. I run several snowex spreaders and have for six years. They cost a bit more to buy, but certainly save you money and downtime. If you go with the snowEx 1875 and use bagged material, invest in a swing-away gate.

Good luck and feel free to give me a call if you have any snowex questions. We run several models.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

That seems like alot of salt for the lots your talking about


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Clapper&Company;1113419 said:


> That seems like alot of salt for the lots your talking about


Salt is where you make the $$$ don't sub it out!
Want to grow the winter biz? If so buy a Dump insert with spreader or a V Insert.
I wouldn't go with a hitch mount, you want to use bulk material to be efficient.


----------



## DaytonBioLawns (May 20, 2010)

Cedar Grounds;1113426 said:


> Salt is where you make the $$$ don't sub it out!
> Want to grow the winter biz? If so buy a Dump insert with spreader or a V Insert.
> I wouldn't go with a hitch mount, you want to use bulk material to be efficient.


Best way to do it is with a dedicated salt truck if you are doing lots/HOA's and such... If you do mostly resi... Well then the hitch mount would be the most efficient and cheapest to track your salt use.

I prefer the 4700/4900 series International lo-pro with tailgate spreaders... Or a kodiak 5500 4x4 (if 2wd then put a vbox in it for weight). Then I have a tailgate spreader for my resi's and I have a dump insert/spreader on the way for my F250.


----------

